# Bulking for the Natty trainer



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Might as well chuck this one out there too

Total Kcal = Bodyweight in lbs multiplied by 18

Example: 182lb guy so 182 x 18 = 3280kcal

Protein in grams = Bodyweight in lbs multiplied by 1

Example: So 182 x 1 = 182g

Grams to Kcal = 182 x 4 = 730kcal

Fat = Bodyweight in lbs multiplied by 0.4

Example: 182 x 0.4 = 73g

Grams to Kcal = 73 x 9 = 660kcal

Carbohydrates = Bodyweight in lbs multiplied by 2.5

Example: 182 x 2.5 = g

Grams to Kcal = 455 x 4 = 1820kcal

Meals should be every 3 hours with the aim being 6-8 meals in total. Majority of carbs should be eaten with breakfast and pre, during and post workout.

this is extremely effective gave to my mate who had been stuck on 12 stone for about a year, bumped him up to just over 14. Give it a try next time your bulking and reap the benefits


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I'm 183lbs and bulk on about 4200kcals, i wish i could bulk on those calories lol.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> I'm 183lbs and bulk on about 4200kcals, i wish i could bulk on those calories lol.


lol my mates the same, hes got a super fast metabolism i just told him to up the carbs he was on about 600-700g of carbs a day, worked tho


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

I'm 140lbs and to bulk up past that I need to take in at least 4000+ calories daily.

I must have a super fast metabolism


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Calculations like these must take into account level of physical activity; a person with a very physical job may need considerably more than this to put on weight, for example.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

protein when bulking, should you not aim for 1.5 of bodyweight in lbs


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

If you have a fast metabolism it's probably because you are more active. You hear people talk of how your metabolism slows as you get older but have you thought maybe it's because people sit on there ass more as they get older?

I don't think these online calculators are that useful and you are better to just keep a food diary and adjust accordingly.


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

I'm 18 atm but I have an office job and the only physical activity I do is weights 3/4 times per week, So im hoping as i get older my metabolism slows down and the sooner the better!


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

g-unot said:


> I'm 140lbs and to bulk up past that I need to take in at least 4000+ calories daily.
> 
> I must have a super fast metabolism


That doesnt seem right mate, remember the thermogenic properties of food. Every 9 calories you get from a peanut takes 4 calories to digest for example. If you are eating food hard to digest this could account for why you have to eat so many net cals to grow.


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

DJay said:


> That doesnt seem right mate, remember the thermogenic properties of food. Every 9 calories you get from a peanut takes 4 calories to digest for example. If you are eating food hard to digest this could account for why you have to eat so many net cals to grow.


the whole food in my diet is tuna, wholemeal bread, bananas, orange, chicken breast/salmon, wholemeal rice, eggs, porridge etc

any of those hard to digest?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think formulas like this are good starting points but shouldn't be taken as gospel, more as the way to start out and then adjust every few weeks until you get it right for your individual needs.

As said, activity levels massively influence the amount of daily calories that will be required to bulk/cut... soemtimes I can gain weight on 16-17kcals per lb bodyweight, other times I need to up the kcals to at least 20 per lb if I'm very active and doing a lot of physical activity other than weights.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Bamse said:


> Calculations like these must take into account level of physical activity; a person with a very physical job may need considerably more than this to put on weight, for example.





Dtlv74 said:


> I think formulas like this are good starting points but shouldn't be taken as gospel, more as the way to start out and then adjust every few weeks until you get it right for your individual needs.
> 
> As said, activity levels massively influence the amount of daily calories that will be required to bulk/cut... soemtimes I can gain weight on 16-17kcals per lb bodyweight, other times I need to up the kcals to at least 20 per lb if I'm very active and doing a lot of physical activity other than weights.


Agree entirely.

I would also hasten to add that any any equation based solely on bodyweight is likely to be horribly inaccurate and should be adjusted very rapidly (i.e. within a two week timeframe) based upon weight change.

A more pertinent question is what is the best body fat percentage and rate of weight gain for a natural trainee?


----------

